
“We were 2 days from total economic collapse - rosstex
https://www.quora.com/Whats-something-that-is-common-knowledge-at-your-workplace-but-would-be-mind-blowing-to-the-rest-of-us/answer/Joseph-Wang-9?share=1
======
zeristor
I imagine this was posted for the insight about the financial industry which
was OK.

But the insight into recruitment at Facebook was fascinating, as well as
article after that.

Strange, the linked article was just for finance, but if I clicked on the
headline it lists all of the answers for that question, which I thought were
more interesting.

[https://www.quora.com/Whats-something-that-is-common-
knowled...](https://www.quora.com/Whats-something-that-is-common-knowledge-at-
your-workplace-but-would-be-mind-blowing-to-the-rest-of-us#)

